# Crews missing in Black Sea storm (BBC News)



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Tanker splits in half*

Just been reading about this on the news.
tanker split in half releasing 1,000 tons of oil into the sea.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7089317.stm


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Russian oil tanker splits in half (BBC News)*

Tons of fuel oil leak into the Black Sea as a Russian tanker is torn in half in a storm that sinks three other ships.

More from BBC News...


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

Apparently this tanker was only designed (during the soviet era) to transport oil on rivers it was not built to withstand storm conditions.
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/11/11/europe/EU-GEN-Russia-Oil-Spill.php


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

More than 20 sailors are missing in the Azov and Black Seas after four ships sink, including an oil tanker.

More from BBC News...


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

May the good lord be with them all.
I would hate to be caught out in a storm like that.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

It seems that some are inland waterway craft, & as such should not have been where they were anyway.

My thoughts are with the seafarers & their families.

"There but for..." etc


----------

